# Will this cause problems down the road



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

This is part of the ash I had milled and just dried. I noticed these holes when it was milled. After jointing and planing several pieces I realized the holes and some of the black wont go away. There is also white stuff in the black holes. It runs deep into the wood. There are also holes on the edges as well where I will do glue ups.

Also there are long burrows/tunnels near the sap wood that is powdery (I guess that is frass?). Those areas can and will be cut off. I assume this is from PP beetles.

Can I still use this lumber? 

Will there possibly be problems in the future...futher rot/decay? 

Should I put it back in the kiln and raise the heat to kill the PPB's, or are they dead or gone already?

Thanks for your help,
Robert


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Well that settles it. Im using it...I guess :blink:

Robert


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like frass from powder post beetles in one of the pictures... Are the holes filled with a powdery MDF like fill?... A little bigger than a pencil? PP beetles, not good.

~tom


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

The only experience i've had with PP beetles went up in flames ...get it. I really have no helpful advise, just couldn't pass up the chance to say (type) PP BEETLES!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I just read your entire post, lol sry. Just be cautious about exposing your stash to infected wood. Them buggers can ruin it all...

~tom


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> Well that settles it. Im using it...I guess :blink:
> 
> Robert


How hot did the kiln get? If you stll can see some dust off of some of the boards? They are still alive . You could put it back in the kiln again . But if it were me i wouldn't use it and get it away from other wood. It is bad to not use the wood i don't know how many BF you have. But to get bugs into other wood may not be good. good luck


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Not sure what the white stuff in the holes are. The holes are about pencil lead size. The grooves are pencil sized.

The kiln temp got to about 121/122 at its hottest. 

Thanks for all the advice. This was the wood I was going to use for my 3 daughters hope chests (from their great grandfather farm.) :icon_sad: Its about 300bf. 

Ill figure something out. Maybe Ill look for some other trees on the farm that dont have issues.

Robert


----------



## gfadvm (Jun 23, 2011)

Will applying several coats of spar or poly keep these bugs from doing further harm? Will it smother them? Ive built boxes and chairs from wood which had similar holes/tracts as yours, applied lots of finish, and several years later have seen no evidence of further damage. Just a thought as I know your wood has sentimental value.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

gfadvm, that is a thought I had. Not sure if that will kill them or just make them look for new wood. 

Can anyone expound on the matter? Is an exterior finish a solution to that particular piece/project?

Robert


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a couple links to ID the bugs for sure
http://www.upcrc.com/guides/wdamage/dwood.htm
http://www.entomology.wisc.edu/insectid/wood-attk.php

...You have a kiln. If you still see live bug activity (new frass, live bugs) throw it back in the kiln and do what I suggest in my plans, shouldn't take but a day or 2, depending on how much infested wood you have . And then you will know you killed them=no future worries. PPBs are the hardest to kill (their eggs/ larvae are tough and will hatch later, starting the problem all over) But following my instructions from the plan, or shoot me an email, you can nuke 'em all. 



.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought that putting it back in the kiln would work, but still wasnt sure. I remember reading in the plans about getting it to 130 degrees to kill the little buggers. And in this Houston weather, that shouldnt be a problem. 

Thanks
Robert


----------

